

Poltergeist - A PhantomJS driver for Capybara - rb2k_
http://jonathanleighton.com/articles/2012/announcing-poltergeist/

======
taf2
Thank you so much for the hard work. This could become very useful alternative
to capybara-webkit.

~~~
rb2k_
note: I just submitted this, but I assume Jon Leighton is arround HN somewhere
:)

